# Travel clip of your country



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Let's go to do list of travel clips from every country:

here is Israel


so let's go:
Israel
(your turn)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Denmark:*

Denmark, enjoy - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/114.wmv

*Copenhagen:*

Copenhagen Rocks - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/331.wmv

Copenhagen/Oresund - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/50.wmv

Copenhagen Cruises - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/199.wmv

Classical Copenhagen - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENWelCopen.wmv 

Copenhagen for UK - http://surfoffice.woco.dk/video/high/55.wmv

Tivoli Gardens - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...e6yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENTivDay.wmv

Nyhavn - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...e6yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENByBoat.wmv

The free City Bikes - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...le6yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENBikes.wmv

*Semi famous Danes talking about what Denmark is*  

Connie Nilsen - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...KhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/denrecconnie.wmv

Morten Andersen - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...KhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/denrecmorten.wmv

Malena Belafonte - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...KhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/denrecmalena.wmv

Lykke May Andersen - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/denreclykke.wmv

*And some ridicules funny stuff:*

Strolling on Strøget - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENStroget.wmv¨
( let this be a warning to all you wanting to let old people do stuff :lol: )

Danish vowles - http://newcent.wmod.llnwd.net/a63/e...e6yKhvE1c0LnEJnNwFajD8QD92LOnSD/DENVowels.wmv
( WTF?.... did you get any of this? )


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

another funny one from Israel
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jwezj6TEsvA&search=israel


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

here is a little some some from the philippine forums... enjoy!



Skyblade said:


> Once again, it's good to hear another progressive month for the tourism industry. m))
> 
> Anyhow, here's more tourism commercials:
> 
> ...


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

the best philippine tourism video so far...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LcLhUQLQudc


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

One of Bahia: 

- http://www.emtursa.ba.gov.br


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice Thread :yes:


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

Australia's ad (which has been banned from UK television screens) is here http://www.wherethebloodyhellareyou.com/tvc/index.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Here are some tourist clips from switzerland:
http://travelvideo.tv/videos/switzerland.html

This is the main clip about Zürich:
http://travelvideo.tv/videos/switzerland/zurichvideo.html

There are clips for other countries there aswell, I just "discovered" that site.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

KJBrissy said:


> Australia's ad (which has been banned from UK television screens) is here http://www.wherethebloodyhellareyou.com/tvc/index.html
> 
> Enjoy!!


 That's a great one!


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

and it has been banned because....?????????


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

savas said:


> and it has been banned because....?????????


It features the word "bloody" in it.


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

The British Censoring division have now reversed their decision and it will now be allowed to be played. This is the first time that that has ever happened!!!


----------



## Koweitien (Dec 26, 2005)

KJBrissy said:


> The British Censoring division have now reversed their decision and it will now be allowed to be played. This is the first time that that has ever happened!!!


But this wasn't the first time that the Brits have seen an ad to be inappropriate. Last year there was an ad for KFC which had women singing with their mouths full (of food ) this ad received the most amount of complaints in the history of UK television ! (it received somewhere around 4000 complaints). This might explain why they banned this commercial at first


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

another controversial clip.....

Israelism - Army of lovers


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Our lovely capital:
http://travelvideo.tv/videos/holland/amsterdamvideo.html

Holland video:
http://travelvideo.tv/videos/holland/hollandvideo.html

Other videoclips:
http://travelvideo.tv/videos/holland.html


----------



## rhz (Nov 8, 2004)

Indonesian tourism campaign a couple of years a go!

http://www.balivideoclips.com/indonesia/


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Czech rep "peaceful" promo, it's from 2004 I think

http://photo.czechtourism.com/movie/turismus_prague.mpg

http://photo.czechtourism.com/movie/turismus_telc.mpg 

If you want to see more, go here


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Lebanon and it's culture

http://www.rediscoverlebanon.com/


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

^nadini have you ever heard about Blanka Matragi? She's czech fashion designer living in Lebanon for many years and every time she came to Czech rep she told everywhere how famous in Lebanon she is... is it true?, cos I don't believe her...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmm more or less Kokpit, she is famous yes in Lebanon and in Europe but many women over here prefer other top designers like Gucci, Armani, Valentino or Elie Saab. She is in the Ok section and if u ask someone wether they've heard of Blanka Matragi, most of them will say yes. I believe she has a fashion boutique on Hamra Street (main avenue of Beirut's top fashion designers and others). All in all she is famous but not country wide.. just in Beirut. Hope my answer helped.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you very much! I must say I don't like her and I think she's a snob a bit, but... OK, not every czech citizen achieve to be known in Beirut I think, good job from her


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

No problem , and why u say not every Czech citizen achieve to be known in Beirut , there are many Czechs in Lebanon. They are known for their business . So if ur asking, yes a czech is very much loved in Lebanon. And plus don't forget Platinum International, the 5 day programs held yearly for the Czech-Lebanese friendship... and to tell u the truth, the site I posted earlier about Rediscover Lebanon was first promoted in Prague in the Holiday World 2001 International Travel Exhibition, so basically if it wasn't for you guys, maybe our tourism wouldn't be as high as it is right now!


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

^ That's good that entire world is becoming closer and we know each other better than ever before. I must nearly laught coz only 17 years ago we were closed here in Czech rep coz communist system didn't allow nearly anybody to travel abroad, people could only dream about world beyond czech borders.. 
And Beirut - that sounded like city from fairytail those times - and this feeling remains in Czech rep, "Beirut" is synonym for fairytale here. 
Have a nice day :wave:


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut got it's fairytale charm back and hopefully in the future everything 
will be back to it's former glory  . "War kinda destroyed everything if 
you didn't know about it" Here is the reconstruction of Beirut:



Now sorry to bump in, Nadini is right, the Czechs in Lebanon are very 
high qualified in business and are very respectful. That's why so 
many Lebanese love to go to Prague because the people are wonderful 
and it is such a beautiful city. I think we would get along allright no?


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

R.E-S said:


> Beirut got it's fairytale charm back and hopefully in the future everything
> will be back to it's former glory  . "War kinda destroyed everything if
> you didn't know about it" Here is the reconstruction of Beirut:
> 
> ...


Beautiful Beirut!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhh Greece... Yonan!. I love it there i've been there once and it was beautiful. Your mountains resembles like the ones in Lebanon. Greece is beautiful


----------



## TasteOfChaos (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's one from Colombia, it's not exactly a travel promotional video but it's aimed at improving the fractured image of the country.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMZQ8gY3WU


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

The Best of The Islands Philippines (Tradition and Modernity)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo11JaZ7vEg&search=philippines mrt lrt


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*FINLAND* 

_Aurora Borealis - The Northern Lights_
- Video 1 
- Video 2 

_Finnish National Landscapes_
- Towns and industrial heritage in southern Finland, video 
- Southwestern Finland and the archipelago, video 
- Historic Häme, province with a past, video 
- Lakes and rapids, video 
- The windswept plains of Ostrobothnia, video 
- Lapland, video

_Finland - Four Seasons_
- From Season to Season 
- All Four Seasons of Finland 

* Lots of great pictures of the city of Helsinki: http://taivasalla.net/index_eng.html
* Experience Finland: http://virtual.finland.fi/finfo/english/Experience_Finland.html

ENJOY!


----------



## love-me (May 27, 2006)

a nice clip about one of the most beautiful nation on earth.

http://clipshack.com/Clip.aspx?key=06E15A1DCEF85F88

worth to try.


----------



## love-me (May 27, 2006)

*any one else?*

no body have clips any more or what?


----------



## LatvianGG (Aug 23, 2004)

Brand new one from Latvia!! 

About 5 min. long, costed about $100 000 
Keep sound on 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvCXLacM2sU


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*Malaysia*

*Malaysia Truly Asia - Visit Malaysia Year 2007*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHpANlSG7OI

*Malaysia Truly Asia Shorter Clip*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnnYW_5JaZE

*Malaysia Truly Asia (Chinese Edition)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGuDHcWNXMs

*Malaysia Truly Asia ad featuring Michelle Yeoh (Malaysian) - Food & Culture*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6u-W2Y02iM

*Malaysia Truly Asia ad featuring Michelle Yeoh - Golf & Theme Park*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwmCz9dAFXA

*Malaysia Truly Asia ad featuring Michelle Yeoh - Hospitality & Shopping* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NJj6WOJYho

*Amateur travel clip of Malaysia by a bunch of foreign tourists - A pretty good one! *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IYDMp-xEhA

Enjoy


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Malaysian tourism campaign is brilliant !

But they miss out something which Malaysia is renowned for ---Malaysian `National Sport`-- Eating !


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Glasgow, Scotland.

Click here...


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

manila, philippines


i manila..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZh568MuogI


----------



## Macius (Sep 8, 2005)

*polish cities*

*Kraków*:cheers: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGNGXEqUVrs&mode=related&search=
*Warszawa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxDE44GYc8g

*Euro 2012*

*Gdańsk*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejshG2BQM0M
*Poznań*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piwrgfi0BQw
*Wrocław*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p611KKVlB_I
*Chorzów*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlffHaKfE8w
*Kraków*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icac0t9Ir2U
*Warszawa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4LmWyIhVzY&mode=related&search=


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese rice field.
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid285074158?bctid=284952685


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

some of 

*CHILE* :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



*this is a little bit long, but its interesting.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huMeZ6uNBOY

*a particular vision of chile*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcE6L9tHRLA

_( the music represent the diferents areas in chile )_

*Chilean anthem clip*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrYgFax0oSA


*south of chile*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc8Px5xTX2w

*some intersting spot *


pisco capel ( new version of chilean national songs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlunCPPtSe0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aobpI8NrbU


lan chile clips 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgtErZ_uvNs


and this are some opening of chilean tv series located in interting places:

*valparaiso*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aobpI8NrbU


*Chiloe*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6LyQ2Eets&mode=related&search=


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

www.aruba.com

Aruba Video Clip


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

The TV-Spot of the "Live your myth in Greece" Campaign

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZx_P_XiiPE


and a promo video as showed before the opening ceremony in 2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdKJk7HeOss


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

a funny one from Israel (gay oriented)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7oJBtaW5Es&mode=related&search=
and a really nice one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww4N8QYvzRA


----------

